# "Count Jackula" sculpt



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

VIDEO VIDEO! that's awesome! but we needs a video! LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

BATFLY said:


> VIDEO VIDEO! that's awesome! but we needs a video! LOL


A video of spookineer's pumpkin or LB's sculpt? He has a video of a test run on his Sinister Space page.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Spookineer will be making a new video for this guy. He's changing the voice and monologue to go along with this new character.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

LB , you did one heck of a Job for House . You should be proud of Jack-u-la. You are a Good freind.

Where did you buy your clay I would like to try some.?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks Blinky, I bought the clay at Michaels and used a little over one package.


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Hey LB, great job. You moved from paper mache to clay huh?? Fabulous...TRUELY


----------



## Lakeside haunt (Jul 25, 2007)

great job I'm not good with clay at all lol.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

evil


EVIL


in a good way!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice work Laurie, the tendral face is a cool and different look, I'm glad I got to see this from the ground up. Any new projects on the go?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks everyone.



Undeadvoodoomonkey said:


> Any new projects on the go?


Just gotta finish up the arms and dress for "The Bride", hopefully will be done by next week.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Be sure to get those photos online, I would like to see her finished. I guess I should have posted this in the "Bride" thread.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I can't wait to see the video.


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Video coming soon, the tombstone is almost done...
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j201/thathouseonventura/TheCount011.jpg
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j201/thathouseonventura/CopyofTheCount.jpg


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

great work! nice highlighting and undertones.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Lauriebeast, 
Very impressive! Thanks for sharing.


----------

